# 2001 Infiniti I35 Engine Service Soon light



## hpham (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello,

Please help. My car is the 2001 Infiniti I35.
The Engine Service Soon light has been on for 2 days and I wonder if you guys can give me a few pointers of what I should do, I would appreciate a lot.

Sincere,
Hp.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Take it to a mechanic and have it plugged in. Its more than likely an o2 sensor.


----------



## billsauerman (Nov 28, 2007)

*Infiniti MIL light*

Have 99'. Bought $39.00 code checker at Harbor Freight. Plugged in with two codes P0325 Knock Sensor and P0138 O2 sencor high volts bank 1 sensor 2. I've been running regular gas and I think that may have something to do with my problem as up until late I only put in plus. I cleared codes and put in some high test will see if codes come back on.


----------

